# Zinger Wingers



## Hope (May 6, 2005)

My club is going to purchase 4 zinger wingers to use for our hunt test and training. Which model do you like best and why
Thanks
Wayne


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

If you are planning on using them for club events I would go with the field trialers. I have 2 zinger II and like them alot.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Hope said:


> My club is going to purchase 4 zinger wingers to use for our hunt test and training. Which model do you like best and why
> Thanks
> Wayne


Winger zingers are good for training but I would not recommend them for use during a hunt test. If the batteries die in the middle of a series you may have no way of recharging them in the field. You would be much better off with tangelo tossers as they have a foot release and one person can operate it and also operate the shotgun and duck call.


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

Roger Perry said:


> Winger zingers are good for training but I would not recommend them for use during a hunt test. If the batteries die in the middle of a series you may have no way of recharging them in the field. You would be much better off with tangelo tossers as they have a foot release and one person can operate it and also operate the shotgun and duck call.


 I have the field trial model of Zinger, old style, but they have a foot release; actually a cable to which a pull release can be attached. So I can operate it remotely or manually. Not sure if the newer models have that (new trigger design)
The remotes are not technically Zinger, but either Tritronics or Dogtra. 

I would not let that stop me from purchasing a great product.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Jim Coggins said:


> Roger Perry said:
> 
> 
> > Winger zingers are good for training but I would not recommend them for use during a hunt test. If the batteries die in the middle of a series you may have no way of recharging them in the field. You would be much better off with tangelo tossers as they have a foot release and one person can operate it and also operate the shotgun and duck call.
> ...


I agree that the winger zinger is a great product. I use 3 of them every weekend. I also use 2 retiered gunners that I just got for use with the winger zinger which I also like.


----------

